# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Commande de servomoteur

## medzo

bonjour 
j'ai un cahier des charges qui consiste a  realisation d'un inverseur de commande de servomoteur en VHDL . 
J'ai deja ebaucher quelques solutions en mettant en place un compteur et un monostable mais  il ya encore des erreurs.
Je voudrai une aide de votre part pour mettre en place une solution beaucoup plus pertinente 
merci

----------

